# Safely propping up a sick baby to sleep?



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

DS is 12 months, so almost a toddler, I guess.







He has a runny nose that turns into a near-constant cough whenever he lies down. If he is upright, the cough is much less frequent. I am trying to think of a safe way to prop him up so we can get some sleep (which we didn't last night). He is normally a crib sleeper and not used to/really interested in sleeping on me, but we could put him back in the bed for this if it will help. Is he too big to sleep in a carseat (could he tip it?)? Other ideas? How do you make this sort of thing work in the family bed--can I safely use pillows? We don't own a recliner.


----------



## Qestia (Sep 26, 2005)

I think you're supposed to put a pillow or something under the mattress. I've used a boppy but you're not supposed to.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

I've always put my kids in the stroller with just a little recline for this kind of thing. As a bonus, when they fuss, it's easy to roll them back and forth in the stroller to lull them back to sleep.


----------



## NorthernPixie (Dec 14, 2007)

I take the casters off of one end of the crib (the foot end) so that there's about a 2" difference in height from one end to the other. Not a lot of an incline, you could perhaps prop the head end up on something stable instead.


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

Oh, stroller is a good idea--probably safer than carseat, right?


----------



## Sunshine4004 (Nov 17, 2006)

I have always heard to put pillows under the end of the mattress where the child's head is. DS was sick when he was in his bassinet and we did this with the bassinet. Fortunately since he has been in his crib he has not had a cough but I would try the pillow method.

At what age can children start sleeping with pillows and blankets that the fear of SIDS is no longer an issue?


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

The stroller is a good idea! I would use the Boppy pillow. You aren't supposed to use it for sleeping, but I have used it w/ toddlers and babies before ~ it actually works great!


----------



## LeahC (Sep 10, 2007)

You can either prop of the head of the crib mattress by rolling a towel and placing it under the mattress elevating it a few inches higher than the foot of the crib mattress, or you can buy a crib wedge. It does the same thing, but you only have to place it under the mattress sheet.


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

What are they even worrying about with the Boppy anyway? SIDS? I would just think a 1yo would be perfetly able to manage a pillow.


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loraxc* 
What are they even worrying about with the Boppy anyway? SIDS? I would just think a 1yo would be perfetly able to manage a pillow.

I have no flippin clue! The Boppy is great to put infants in b/c they think you are still holding them, heehee. It probably has to do w/ sids since it is a pillow. The label says "sleep" w/ a big X thru it. I dont see why a one year old couldnt use it just fine.


----------



## galincognito (Nov 23, 2007)

we fold up a blanket and put it under the mattress at the head end which gives some elevation. at 12 months, i'd probably just give the babe a pillow. hoping that everyone had a more restful night!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Because sick can sometimes equal vomit, I'd put books underneath the feet of the cot rather than something between the mattress and the base. That way, if he does spew, there's less to wash. If you have room in your bedroom, though, I'd go with the stroller.


----------



## mamatowill (Aug 23, 2004)

I was told by a nurse to but books under the end of the crib to elevate it.


----------



## tuscany123 (Feb 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatowill* 
I was told by a nurse to but books under the end of the crib to elevate it.

We are doing that now. And when babe wakes up at 2.30am and will not go back to sleep, he falls asleep in the fisher price swing. Has a real snotty cold, and the swing really seems to comfort him.


----------

